# Threaded Rod, Brake, Tube Storage



## JKnight9 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm currently reorganizing and am looking for some cool ideas for a storage solution for threaded rod, brake, line, small tube etc.

Doesn't matter if it's horizontal or vertical. Maybe an under the workbench design? Any ideas would be most helpful!


----------



## Animal (Sep 15, 2008)

I use some 4 inch pvc plumbing plastic pipe with a threaded end.
Cut it to any lengths you need.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 17, 2008)

As animal said, PVC pipe.  Hold it to the wall with plumber's tape and screws.

--Bushytails


----------

